# PHP FreeBSD 8.4



## MedaKoke (May 16, 2014)

Hello, I have a problem, I set up Apache 2.4 on FreeBSD 8.4, and PHP 5.5. But the problem is PHP reading, It reads the code but does not executeit. Like this: 






Can you help me?


----------



## junovitch@ (May 18, 2014)

Did you read the messages output when you installed lang/php55? There are some lines that need to be in Apache's configuration to run PHP rather than treating it like text. You can see the message with `pkg info -D php55`.


----------

